# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Hanoi Tourism JSC

## yeuhanoi

*Địa chỉ* : 120 Thụy Khuê - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : 04 39284888
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa 

Công ty cổ phần đầu tư du lịch Hà Nội (Hanoi Tourism.,JSC) được thành lập từ năm 2006, là đơn vị chuyên hoạt động trong lĩnh vực tổ chức du lịch, tổ chức hội nghị hội thảo. Được dẫn dắt bởi những người lãnh đạo đầy kinh nghiệm cùng với đội ngũ nhân viên năng động, nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp, Hanoi Tourism đã và đang khẳng định uy tín của mình trên thị trường trong nước và Quốc tế. Nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận tiện trong giao dịch và thanh toán cho khách hàng và đối tác, ngoài trụ sở chính tại Hà Nội, Hanoi Tourism đã có thêm văn phòng giao dịch tại Hải Phòng. Quý khách hàng và các đối tác có thể giao dịch hoặc thanh toán tại một trong hai văn phòng của Hanoi Tourism tại Hà Nội hay tại Hải Phòng một cách nhanh chóng và chính xác. Các dịch vụ Hanoi Tourism chuyên cung cấp:
1. Tổ chức du lịch
2. Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn trong nước và quốc tế.
3. Cho thuê xe ô tô từ 4 – 45 chỗ tại Hà Nội và Hải Phòng.
4. Đại lý vé ô tô, tàu hỏa đi các tỉnh thành trong cả nước.
5. Đại lý đặt vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế.
6. Dịch vụ visa, hộ chiếu, giấy thông hành các loại.

----------

